# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Beautiful (hot) SF weatherl

## JEK

Just gorgeous all week. Saru Sushi in Noe Valley for lunch in the sun!

----------


## andynap

Nice pictures. Nice weather there and beautiful here too

----------


## phil62

Luca is filling out very nicely. Looks like he hasn't missed too many meals. 

The Bay area is just a wonderful place. Good weather, great food and wine, and plenty to do. 

Enjoy him John. They grow up much too quickly.

Phil

----------


## NHDiane

> Luca is filling out very nicely. Looks like he hasn't missed too many meals. 
> 
> The Bay area is just a wonderful place. Good weather, great food and wine, and plenty to do. 
> 
> Enjoy him John. They grow up much too quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Phil



Could Luca becoming a sushi lover this early in life??  :Wink-slap:

----------


## JEK

Another great day by the Bay! At SFO for a VX ride home!

http://youtu.be/4GMZ4zLwdqg

----------


## amyb

I love Luca's play pad. Have a little nibble of his adorable toes for me, will ya!

----------


## julianne

Perfect weather for a car show. You are starting him off just right---a future auto maniac.

----------


## JEK

Daddy has a 1963 Alpha Romeo -- watch the video climbing Twin Peaks!

----------

